# Wondering Who Made This Truss Frame Mystery Bike



## Krakatoa (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello Cabers,

I am new, hello to all! I just did my birds-of-a-feather intro, and now I am jumping into the ring.

Here I have this unusual early Truss tube framed bike of which I know very little about. I am hoping that someone more knowlegeable can give me a hand with its identification. This past spring I had the opportunity to see a real and complete original Iver Johnson bike of this type. In August I bought this one at an upstate NY show thinking I had found another. Nope. Upon closer inspection of the details I think I have pretty much ruled that possibility out, so where to go from here? Here.

Things I have noticed so far. No headbadge, but they left the two screws (centered top and bottom). Lugs not blended in. Serial # on bottom bracket. Very thick tube used for bottom bracket. Likely originally 28" wheels, now mismatched 26" wheels~ wooden front, metal clad rear w/Morrow hub w/skiptooth (like that petrified tire?). Truss rod fork brazed in at bottom, captive front axle. Looks like it was originally black laquer, has gray accents (probably added) over red at lugs and parts of top tube. Incorporated seat post bolt at seat stays. Rear drop outs with square headed bolts. Fenders look somewhat like Pope/Columbia, have rolled edges.

Let me know if any more specific pictures would help.

Thanks for looking~

Nate


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2016)

I think it's a Miami Built frame


----------



## XBPete (Oct 12, 2016)

Didn't Miami use a trumpet fitting where the arch meats the seat tube? 

Looked at a mess of them figuring out my Mead truss arch


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for your replies so far. My gut feeling is one key characteristic here are the very thick lugs and their placement, especially at the lug where the arched tube joins the head and down tube. The connector between the top tube and arched tube is a small round fishmouth tube brazed in. Here are some more images of the lugs.

N


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 12, 2016)

*


 *


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 13, 2016)

Kinda resembles an Emblem Manu. fork..? That's what I have been thinking. Just a guess but may help your research.


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 13, 2016)

These two pics I found on the cabe 
Of similar forks. Truss rods look real close at the top.


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 13, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fork-has-anyone-seen-this-before.93585/#post-597092


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Goldenindian, that gets us closer. The Emblem fork looks very similar to what I have, but the lug work and fenders on 47jchiggins as-yet undated Gendron looks like a match. See his post http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/gendron-motorbike-i-d-help-after.85231/

Does anyone have 1917 or onward catalog scans of either Emblem Mfg or Gendron? Thinking 1917 being the year Iver Johnson's Truss tube patent expired.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 13, 2016)

Top top detective work here so far always learning something new on the CABE.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 18, 2016)

Very interesting bike.........similar headtube, fork, rear drop-out and fenders as my Gendron, the seat post and bottom bracket are different. I have my Gendron as a mid-teens bike, 1914ish (based on components and features) I have been looking for a mid teens catalog to help substantiate but have not been successful. As goldenindian pointed out, your fork resembles the Emblem.
Nice find, who doesn't love a mystery.......
Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 18, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *View attachment 369808 *



Exactly.......


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 22, 2016)

Emblem style fork is the closest so far


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 4, 2016)

From the Emblem Bikes I have had the rear drop outs and bottom stays are unique if you need any further proof!


----------



## locomotion (Nov 5, 2016)

Close match to my Speedwell trust frame/fork made by Emblem for the Canadian market, how close to the Canadian border are you?


----------

